# Canon 5d Mark III Eyepiece cover



## Otter (Aug 1, 2012)

Does the 5d Mark III come with an eyepiece cover that you can cover up the viewfinder/eyepiece when taking a long exposure to prevent light from coming in? I heard some have a eyepiece cover on the strap.

thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2012)

It should come already attached to the strap, according to the manual. It's a small, rubber rectangle, you have to remove the eyecup to attach the cover.


----------



## Otter (Aug 1, 2012)

ok, thanks. I haven't noticed it nor looked for it on the strap. I'll take a peek when I get home.


----------



## zim (Aug 1, 2012)

Given that Canon built in viewfinder shutters in the past, why such a crappy solution in such expensive a camera (I can understand for lesser models) is there a practical reason why a built in blind is no longer possible? Just wondering


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2012)

zim said:


> Given that Canon built in viewfinder shutters in the past, why such a crappy solution in such expensive a camera (I can understand for lesser models) is there a practical reason why a built in blind is no longer possible? Just wondering



No, it's just that the 5-series is in that 'lesser models' category in this case. My 1D X, like previous 1-series bodies, has a built-in, lever-activated VF shutter.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> Yes, all 1D series have VF shutters. Canon just did this on purpose to make 5D owners feel inferior in some cases so more can be pushed up to buy 1D


In case you haven't noticed, nearly every product line in the world differentiates models by adding more features to the high end models. 
It does not matter if its a camera, a television set, or a automobile.


----------



## zim (Aug 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Given that Canon built in viewfinder shutters in the past, why such a crappy solution in such expensive a camera (I can understand for lesser models) is there a practical reason why a built in blind is no longer possible? Just wondering
> ...



Ah that makes sense, didn't know that, makes sense on 1D series though. Don't think any 5D never mind the 5D3 deserves the 'lesser' status (my words) but understandable cheers


----------



## mirekti (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anybody managed to found a custom viewfinder with a lever for 5D III?
I'm really annoyed with swapping the cover and eyepiece that came with camera. I'll lose one or another sooner or later.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2013)

mirekti said:


> Has anybody managed to found a custom viewfinder with a lever for 5D III?
> I'm really annoyed with swapping the cover and eyepiece that came with camera. I'll lose one or another sooner or later.



I used to just hang the lens cap from the eyecup. Always with you, easy, and blocks the light.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 21, 2013)

it comes wrapped seperately in a plastic bag they are really quite crap i just keep a black lens cloth in my bag.

I think there is a market for a good 3rd party replacement eyecup with build in blind, i've looked and have not found anything


----------



## tomms (Jan 21, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> I think there is a market for a good 3rd party replacement eyecup with build in blind, i've looked and have not found anything



I would kill for one of these, i have lost countless rubber eyecaps, im tired of them


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> it comes wrapped seperately in a plastic bag they are really quite crap i just keep a black lens cloth in my bag.
> 
> I think there is a market for a good 3rd party replacement eyecup with build in blind, i've looked and have not found anything



I think the only time I have used my blind is when the camera has been mounted on the telescope.... the rest of the time I never remember it...... Canon thinks you should carry it attached to the strap... but how many of us use the factory strap? 

I'm sure if you could make one with duct tape and magnets they would sell like crazy


----------



## Kumakun (Jan 21, 2013)

I carry the eye cover in the little pocket that comes on my Rapid Strap, along with my wireless remote. Yeah, I wish Canon made one with a built in shutter as well.


----------



## strykapose (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine came with a piece of black tape...LOL


----------



## docholliday (Jan 22, 2013)

I was going to say - what about a few pieces of gaffers stuck to the prism. Pull it off and stick it over the eyecup when you need it. I keep a few pieces stuck to my 1Ds's prism, just in case you need it for something (and it take the abuse of scratching the top instead of the paint!). I also have chunks of tape stuck to my straps, cases, bags, etc.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 23, 2013)

Ditto on black gaffers tape. I use it for several unorthodox things. I have thin ~3/8" strips of black gaffers tape around all my L lenses to protect/hide the red ring area from thieves and scuffs. I use it over some of the lens slide switches when they rub my leg as I carry them hanging to the side and they get switched without my knowledge. I use it to protect other parts of the camera. I use it to hide the Mark III logo on my 5D3. I use it to hide the Tamron logo on all my lens caps. I use it to provide rubbery grip areas on my S95.


----------

